Ask HN: What is the best online course to start learning python? - amerf1
======
fuball63
I was involved with a Python learners group in my city. The courses that
seemed to be the best were:

\- Real Python (my personal favorite, the course is $60)
[https://realpython.com/products/real-python-
course/](https://realpython.com/products/real-python-course/)

\- Automate the Boring Stuff (free)
[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

\- Learn Python the Hard Way (the classic goto self study course, $30 book)
[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

We've also experimented with a variety of Moocs from Coursera, but I find the
above are the most effective and well rounded courses.

------
jpamata
[http://composingprograms.com](http://composingprograms.com)

"The text was originally published as lecture notes for CS 61A at UC Berkeley
and is based upon the Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs by
Harold Abelson and Gerald Jay Sussman."

------
neduma
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/)

Pls check: Learning resources

------
jackgolding
I learned via Udacity's course (been using Python at work for 5 years now) but
I recommend others to use "Learn Python The Hard Way"

For Data Science I'd recommend DataCamp which ChaseDehan recommended or
Panda's Documents (especially the cookbook) are very useful. Pandas is 80% of
what you need to know to be a king at Data Analysis.

------
chasedehan
depends on your end objective:

I really liked:

> Learn Python the Hard Way (the classic goto self study course, $30 book)
> [https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

But if you are interested in the Data Science pathway, should definitely check
out DataCamp.com. Really good content where you code alongside it - and its
pretty cheap too.

------
tudelo
For basic syntax? Just go do some leetcode problems until it starts to make
sense. Every time you don't know how to do something just look it up, python
has great docs. As for learning it for a first language, probably go with
other posters suggestions.

~~~
chatmasta
Second this. Idk if leetcode existed when I learned python but I did a similar
thing using project Euler.

Basic python syntax is very simple and if you’ve programmed in another
language you’ll pick it up quickly. The harder part is learning best
practices, tooling, modules, and how to write “pythonic” code. For that I
recommend reading the source of projects on GitHub.

------
BWStearns
If you’re not already comfortable coding in general I recommend the Udacity
intro to programming with python course.

------
armin_launcher
I've really enjoyed Udemy Python courses. Just make sure to use a coupon to
get them for like 10 bucks.

------
dandr01d
learnpython.org

~~~
amerf1
Thanks! Will get started with that

------
dennismx
Quick start: [https://pythonbasics.org](https://pythonbasics.org) then the
coursera course

------
rjtrickett
Codecademy has a nice set of interactive tutorials -
[https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-
python](https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-python)

